# New Bachmann Climax and South Bend LCS Signal



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Two recent purchases: the new Bachmann Climax #86095 with the SoundTraxx Decoder and the South Bend LCS Signals, have both been a pleasant experience. The signals were very easy to install with the new in-track sensors and simple to power given I’m using DCC… connected directly to the track.
The Climax with the sound muted, is smooth as silk and quiet as a mouse. With the sound turned on and the DDE (dynamic digital exhaust) properly programmed with a little help from Soundtraxx, the variation in chuff volume and tone as the engine labors, is impressive. The only minor problem I encountered was when I went to convert the engine configuration from a coal burner to an oil burner. The screws mounting the fan in the coal load are too short for the oil bunker. But a trip the Sears for longer M3 screws solved that problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, as you do more with the loco, can you let us know about the new generation decoder in this unit? 

The big thing (I have heard) is that the max voltage restriction of 19-20 volts has been removed. That would be a welcome change. Also, did you get any programming information with it? It would be nice to know how much of the HO Tsunami codes work. 

Congrats on your purchases 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I'm powering it with a Digitrax DCS200 with approximately 22 V.A.C. on the track, if I'm measuring it correctly. According to SoundTraxx, this is a full function Tsunami, comes with a CD with more than I'll ever comprehend. I had to purchase the programming track booster to read the CV's with my Digitrax unit and I have changed some of fireman Freddie's sounds. Since I changed it to an oil burner, I stopped the coal shoveling sound by reducing the volume setting to zero.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW those signals look nice.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim..... Looks like the signals work very well but the locomotive is much too clean....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, it's a Demonstrator. The owner of the logging operation hasn't decided if he's ready to buy.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

^^^ Wish there was a "like" button for that post! ^^^ 

All my stock are "demonstrators"


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Jim...Did the syphon hose come with the Climax or is it an addition? Curious as I am looking for a braided cable to replace the syphon hose on my shay.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the syphon hose from a New Balance shoe string. I cut off both end of the string and removed the inner core, than rubbed weathering powder on it.


----------

